# Anyone get spoiled by their jones bars?



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I have my main bike packing bike set up with Jones bars. I really love the way these things have me sitting up and they are so comfortable. But it seems like ever since I’ve gotten a taste for them my Soma Wolverine which has always had salsa cowbell drop bars on it, now just never seems to feel right. I’m half tempted to set it up with Jones bars as well although it is my primary gravel bike and I’m not sure how well that would work for long mileage gravel grinds. It’s as if my back muscles can’t get used to leaning forward again after getting a taste of a more upright position on my other bike. Do I just need to ride the wolverine more? Could I just be jumping the gun without putting some more miles on the wolverine and getting used to it again?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

You have a variety of hand positions available with the Jones bars so I don't see why not to try it. Comfort is not a luxury to be avoided for the sake of tradition.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I have a set of 660s laying around and a complete drivetrain set up. All I will need to buy is new cables and housings to try it. Sounds interesting to attempt.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Unless you're competing in gravel events, and feel that drop bars offer you some sort of competitive advantage, I'd say go with whatever is most comfortable and you enjoy most. 

Personally, I tolerate drop bars on my gravel bike, and I've gone through a few of them to get me to a point that I found a drop bar I can live with. It's ok, but I love my Jones Bar for long gravel/dirt rides a lot more than any drop bar I've ever tried.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I would agree. There are some (won’t ever be me  ) that stay competitive on flat bars so for those riders I suppose Jones bars would be no different competitively.


----------



## bazooka_beard (Aug 6, 2010)

I loved my Jones H-Bar on my mountain bike. I loved the ergonomics, and felt like I could climb just as well if not better with the angles of the Jones in comparison to risers or flat bars. I traded them for a set of Salsa Woodchippers and have regretted it ever since! I don't even use these WoodChippers!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> Do I just need to ride the wolverine more?


I have enjoyed Jones bars on my gravel type touring rigs, but not enjoyed them for real techy MTBing. So personally I have no interest with Jones bars on my day to day MTB, but if I was going to do the GDR they would be my first thought for component spec.

Ultimately it's a personal decision. You can always try the Jones bar on your MTB and see what you think.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

vikb said:


> I have enjoyed Jones bars on my gravel type touring rigs, but not enjoyed them for real techy MTBing. So personally I have no interest with Jones bars on my day to day MTB, but if I was going to do the GDR they would be my first thought for component spec.
> 
> Ultimately it's a personal decision. You can always try the Jones bar on your MTB and see what you think.


They currently are on my mtb in SS mode. Should be due for another good ride coming up. Been a while.


----------



## fishguy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Jones bars*



iowamtb said:


> I have my main bike packing bike set up with Jones bars. I really love the way these things have me sitting up and they are so comfortable. But it seems like ever since I've gotten a taste for them my Soma Wolverine which has always had salsa cowbell drop bars on it, now just never seems to feel right. I'm half tempted to set it up with Jones bars as well although it is my primary gravel bike and I'm not sure how well that would work for long mileage gravel grinds. It's as if my back muscles can't get used to leaning forward again after getting a taste of a more upright position on my other bike. Do I just need to ride the wolverine more? Could I just be jumping the gun without putting some more miles on the wolverine and getting used to it again?


My ECR came with Jones bars and I've loved them ever since. I now have three bikes with them. My daily commuter is a CX bike. I converted it to Jones and have not looked back. I never used the drops with the old drop bars anyways. I ride them a lot and love my bikes all the more for it. Long gravel rides are no problem. I am seriously considering putting them. on my Serrota road bike.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

fishguy said:


> My ECR came with Jones bars and I've loved them ever since. I now have three bikes with them. My daily commuter is a CX bike. I converted it to Jones and have not looked back. I never used the drops with the old drop bars anyways. I ride them a lot and love my bikes all the more for it. Long gravel rides are no problem. I am seriously considering putting them. on my Serrota road bike.


I went on a 23 mile gravel ride yesterday. I know 23 miles is pretty lame by most people's standards (I have done longer). My 40+ mile rides have all been done on more conventional drop bar gravel machines like my Soma Wolverine which has super comfy geometry and a low BB drop. But I will say yesterday I felt really good on this bike grinding gravel. I am starting to wonder if maybe my BSide with Jones couldn't be a better all purpose rig. The 2.2 tires rolled over the chunky stuff so well. With my hands at the cross (where the brake and shifter levers stop) I have a comfortable forward lean and then I can grab all the way back if I want to sit upright and stretch or shake one hand out. And my mph average on my ride was 2 mph higher than my last 3 rides on my Wolverine. I know that's just because I had a good ride yesterday and nothing more but I proved that I can have a decent mph average on a Jonesed MTB and that is cool. I don't know yet though how I will feel on a longer (50-100 mile) ride on this bike with things such as a HIGHER BB drop than my Wolverine and other factors. Serious gravel riders always emphasize how low BB drop and other geometries built into "gravel" machines make all day in the saddle more comfortable. Has anyone compared long days in the saddle on gravel roads between a mountain bike with Jones bars and a drop bar machine? The 2 pics are from gravel rides this winter. The one with the snow on the bridge was from January in SS mode. That was only a 15 mile grind. The one loaded up with a rack and bags is from yesterdays ride and is in 1x10 mode. I am getting ready for an overnighter next weekend on this bike.

EDIT: I want to note that these are the new 2.5 Riser bars from Jones. My bike has a short headtube and these get my bars up there without having to have such an extreme high rise stem. The one thing about these vs my standard 660 bars on my other bike is that since the rear bar is 2.5" lower than the front, you can't rest your forearms across the front and rear bars for the aero effect. But you can still grab forward and get aero really comfortably. On my 660s, getting that low always made my forearms sore where they rested on the rear bar anyways so I wouldn't say it was that comfy of a position for me anyways so not having it on these risers is no loss to me.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any updates on this? How do you like it after over a year? Anyone here try the Surly Moloko Handlebar on their wolverine?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Any updates on this? How do you like it after over a year? Anyone here try the Surly Moloko Handlebar on their wolverine?


Well since my last post I have built a Salsa Fargo. I started out with cowchippers and brifters but have since added a new set of h bars and I really like it so far.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Jones bar H-bar on your Fargo or a different brand? How do you like the Fargo vs the Wolverine? I did two gravel rides in the past two days and I am starting to realize drops on gravel may not be for me, more so on long downhill descents. Really has me thinking either Jones bar either standard or 2.5 rise bars as I feel like that maybe more comfortable for me(plus extra space for a bag is a nice bonus). Really sold on getting a 660 size as I ride single track time to time. Now to find leavers for the brakes and shifters that work with my sram setup.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Jones bar H-bar on your Fargo or a different brand? How do you like the Fargo vs the Wolverine? I did two gravel rides in the past two days and I am starting to realize drops on gravel may not be for me, more so on long downhill descents. Really has me thinking either Jones bar either standard or 2.5 rise bars as I feel like that maybe more comfortable for me(plus extra space for a bag is a nice bonus). Really sold on getting a 660 size as I ride single track time to time. Now to find leavers for the brakes and shifters that work with my sram setup.


Jones bars on my fargo. I.like the setup. Wolverine is a different beast. I like them both. My lower back gets sore and stiff after a while so I am loving the Fargo more with Jones bars being upright. I still like the wolverine's classic lines though and it is such a nice riding bike.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

It really does ride nicely but after yesterday I plan to swap bars to either the Jones(leaning cut or 2.5 660 size) or Surly Moloko bars. Will have to see and try out both in-person to see what I like better. I also like the idea of extra space to fit a bag in the open section. My only concern is front end handling wouldn't be as fun and responsive as my current setup. Did handling change that much? Is the extra weight noticeable? Thank you.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> It really does ride nicely but after yesterday I plan to swap bars to either the Jones(leaning cut or 2.5 660 size) or Surly Moloko bars. Will have to see and try out both in-person to see what I like better. I also like the idea of extra space to fit a bag in the open section. My only concern is front end handling wouldn't be as fun and responsive as my current setup. Did handling change that much? Is the extra weight noticeable? Thank you.


 Handling didn't change much. in fact if anything it got a little better. since I am more up right now I can really control this bike so much better. It's all relevant to the person though.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. Will have to check it the bars in person and see if I like it. Was thinking 2.5 riser, but I hear it's a bit springy? Do you have the regular or the newer SG that's more affordable? I take handling was improved for both your Wolverine and Fargo?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Thank you for your reply. Will have to check it the bars in person and see if I like it. Was thinking 2.5 riser, but I hear it's a bit springy? Do you have the regular or the newer SG that's more afforadable?


I have the straight Guage standard bars. I had the 2.5 bars on my old bike last year but it had the typical short head tube. The Fargo not only has a long head tube but it has a nice high stack height also so I didn't need the 2.5 bars. I have mine paired with a 70 mm Easton stem with a 17 degree rise. One thing that I noticed was that even though a 90 mm stem felt really nice with these bars on my bike, I felt like I lost too much front end maneuverability, particularly wheelies etc. The short stem lets me pop the wheel easier kinda like an old bmx.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Good to know. You have been very helpful. Was the 2.5 on your Wolverine? Is it the 660 or 710mm width model you have? Do you miss the riding on the hoods or is that no for you?

Any more pics of your Wolverine or Salsa with these installed?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Good to know. You have been very helpful. Was the 2.5 on your Wolverine? Is it the 660 or 710mm width model you have? Do you miss the riding on the hoods or is that no for you?
> 
> Any more pics of your Wolverine or Salsa with these installed?


Was on my beside. I don't think I have pics of my Fargo yet. I'll have to look.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Beside? Is that a specific model?


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Beside? Is that a specific model?


Sorry it was a typo. Soma B side. The orange one still have it only set up with flats. I did experiment a few weeks ago at my son's urging and put my cow chippers on it with brifters that came off my Fargo lol. It was pretty bad ass but didn't feel right. A little too low for me. Maybe if I was the roadie type lol


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

ah okay. Didn't realize the b-side could be converted to the drops. My friend is suggesting I try the Cowchippers with a higher angle stem or the Soma Condors, but something about the Jones bar's ability to hold a bag in the middle sounds interesting to me.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> ah okay. Didn't realize the b-side could be converted to the drops. My friend is suggesting I try the Cowchippers with a higher angle stem or the Soma Condors, but something about the Jones bar's ability to hold a bag in the middle sounds interesting to me.


I converted mine as an experiment only. I haven't taken it on any rides but when I ride around town it doesn't feel very good so I think I will be putting it back to flat bars


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Make sense.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Funoutside said:


> Any more pics of your Wolverine or Salsa with these installed?


Here ya go buddy. I went on a gravel ride today with a friend. I took several pics. Here's a couple one zoomed in and one zoomed.out.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice setup. Thank you.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm in for the sweep/rise/non-drop bars too. Bikepacking and gravel. Whatever is longer and has me looking up, seeing the sites.

I continually see some gorgeous drop bar rigs out there, but the bikes I ride longest on are all running some version of a Jones copy. Something w/ rise and sweep. 
Not as cool looking, but easier on the hands/neck after a few hours.

Know this guy's site yet? 
https://www.cyclingabout.com/comparing-koga-denham-bar-shape-with-alt-bars/

As far as overthinking bar shapes and such- Alee knows a thing or three about it all.

-JCBs


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> I'm in for the sweep/rise/non-drop bars too. Bikepacking and gravel. Whatever is longer and has me looking up, seeing the sites.
> 
> I continually see some gorgeous drop bar rigs out there, but the bikes I ride longest on are all running some version of a Jones copy. Something w/ rise and sweep.
> Not as cool looking, but easier on the hands/neck after a few hours.
> ...


Cool site. Thanks for the link


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have some arthritis issues in my wrists and shoulders. The Jones bar, and a few others allow me to get a good angle where my elbows are dropped and the palms of my hands make even contact with the handgrip portion of the bars.

For my main bikepacking rig, I run a carbon Jones H bar. I've run the aluminum ones before, but the carbon absorbs a lot more chatter from roads and trails. I also went with a Lauf fork and the combination is unbeatable IMHO. I've had it on some ratty descents and even though more advancd mountain bikers don't like the Lauf, I found it to work quite well. For 10+ hours in the saddle, the carbon Jones and Lauf rules the day.

For my regular "Play" mountain bike, I run flat bars. But for an

I am not typically a weight weenie, but I found that a light bike makes for easier days all around.


----------

